# Rudy's Dunk Over Howard



## zbosucks (Aug 24, 2008)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME! He's got hops

Here Is The Video of Rudy's Dunk over Howard in the Spain v USA Gold Medal Game


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice find. Now all that's left is to find the english broadcast with the dunk sound..spanish (or russian?) broadcast makes it sound like a layup, but their enthusiasm is great lol


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9RWRywGN7cA&color1=11645361&color2=13619151&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9RWRywGN7cA&color1=11645361&color2=13619151&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Ahh found one with the dunk sound:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qeYGsg7Drb0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qeYGsg7Drb0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Not sure where the commentators are from though lol


----------



## zbosucks (Aug 24, 2008)

Just Incase you missed the Spain v USA game. Here is a full, almost play-by-play recap!


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

oy yoy yoy yoy yoy!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Love the reaction in both clips. lmao.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

it wasnt that great. he didn't really dunk over him. a guard is supposed to be able to beat a 7 footer off the dribble...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> it wasnt that great. he didn't really dunk over him. a guard is supposed to be able to beat a 7 footer off the dribble...


Did you just say he did NOT dunk over him? What clip are you watching?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nevermind that Rudy cleared out Howard with his offarm :biggrin:


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Nevermind that Rudy cleared out Howard with his offarm :biggrin:


If Rudy is strong enough to clear out Dwight Howard with his off arm, then that fact is more impressive than the dunk itself.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

What I like just as much as the dunk itself is that he left Kobe in his dust, and after the dunk Bryant's shoulders slump - and he acts like it was Howard's fault!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Rudy has shown that he is a very, very good ball handler. And a great motion, hustle player. And a great scorer. I think we have ourselves one of the top 6th men in the league.

:yay:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BBert said:


> Rudy has shown that he is a very, very good ball handler. And a great motion, hustle player. And a great scorer. I think we have ourselves one of the top 6th men in the league.
> 
> :yay:


6th man to begin with, but I wouldn't be surprise to see him starting in a year or two.

Anyone have a link to the 3 pointer he shot from the top of the key?


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's Rudy's highlights of every sequence he had:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6xYBA_vLms&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6xYBA_vLms&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

NBC tight-asses.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> NBC tight-asses.


No doubt. I told you all. It's a dark age we live in, people. THOUGHTCRIME DOUBLEPLUSUNGOOD.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Did you just say he did NOT dunk over him? What clip are you watching?



unfortunately we are not watching any of these clips.....the links are dead, videos no longer available.


----------



## iverigma (Apr 22, 2007)

ucatchtrout said:


> unfortunately we are not watching any of these clips.....the links are dead, videos no longer available.


I just uploaded another one. Remember to click "watch in high quality".


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

deanwoof said:


> it wasnt that great. he didn't really dunk over him. a guard is supposed to be able to beat a 7 footer off the dribble...


LOL wow your funny dude!!! That was a sickening dunk.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

That was so phatty  nice upload; freaking NBC??!?!?


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank god I recorded the game on my trusty DVR. I've watched that part more than a dozen times. My wife was getting ready to delete it last night and I think I may have set the new record for the living room head-first long jump to stop her in time. 

I love watching that clip in all the foreign languages. Not just the reactions of the announcers, but the 'americanisms' they throw in too like "in your face" and others. Classic. 

It would be awesome to have a collage of clips of that play in every language it was broadcast in. Anybody here up to that (I'm sure not)?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> it wasnt that great. he didn't really dunk over him. a guard is supposed to be able to beat a 7 footer off the dribble...


Say what you will, but first he made a move to get away from Kobe; then he made a move to get by Howard, who stayed with him to the basket. Despite being fouled by Howard on the dunk, he was still able to finish with authority. All three of those 'moves' were against some pretty good competition (understatement of the year). He also scored over Kidd, LeBron a couple of times, and my personal favorite, that sweet, sweet play for the 3-point facial on Prince.

:clap2:


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

http://i36.tinypic.com/mkynva.jpg


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> http://i36.tinypic.com/mkynva.jpg


This is RAD!!!! You are the man!!!! Props for that!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

chris_in_pdx said:


> No doubt. I told you all. It's a dark age we live in, people. THOUGHTCRIME DOUBLEPLUSUNGOOD.


Yes, if only we were back in the glory days where all Olympic basketball games were broadcast for free and we could post clips of them online wherever we wanted without having to pay anything to post or watch them and without NBC trying to protect the intellectual property they paid billions of dollars for.

Oh, wait. Those times never existed.

"Dark age", my ***.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Yes, if only we were back in the glory days where all Olympic basketball games were broadcast for free and we could post clips of them online wherever we wanted without having to pay anything to post or watch them and without NBC trying to protect the intellectual property they paid billions of dollars for.
> 
> Oh, wait. Those times never existed.
> 
> ...


Ed, you have to realize that while there is 2 internets now, in a few years there will be 3. So by comparison, these are the dark ages.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

I noticed(from watching the gold medal game and you tube clips from before the Olympics) that he has a tendancy to hang on the rim after a dunk. I bet he's going to get called for that a couple times this season. 

Other than that, he's perfect! :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Spud147 said:


> I noticed(from watching the gold medal game and you tube clips from before the Olympics) that he has a tendancy to hang on the rim after a dunk. I bet he's going to get called for that a couple times this season.
> 
> Other than that, he's perfect! :biggrin:


Well as long as it's during the middle of kicking some teams ***, I'm all for it!:azdaja:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

If it gets the crowd fired up, I'm all for a "T" every now and then!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

what clip was i watching? the same on as you guys. what i see is a TRAILING dwight howard attempting to block rudy, who actually pushes off. i dont see how this classifies as dunking OVER howard. it's a nice dunk no doubt. but nothing mindblowing. now the travis outlaw dunk against philly. oh yeah.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> what clip was i watching? the same on as you guys. what i see is a TRAILING dwight howard attempting to block rudy, who actually pushes off. i dont see how this classifies as dunking OVER howard. it's a nice dunk no doubt. but nothing mindblowing. now the travis outlaw dunk against philly. oh yeah.


Pushing off? Rudy didn't push off on that play.


----------



## dekko (Feb 18, 2003)

nevermind


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> it wasnt that great. he didn't really dunk over him. a guard is supposed to be able to beat a 7 footer off the dribble...


As Americans sometimes we drink way too much of our own coolaid and refuse to aknoledge others. 

If it was Lebron doing that exact same dunk over some spanish 7 footer you'd be clapping with your hands and feet. Just let it go man. The kid got his carreer highlight off Howard and thats that. 7 footers were made to be dunked on.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

deanwoof said:


> what clip was i watching? the same on as you guys. what i see is a TRAILING dwight howard attempting to block rudy, who actually pushes off. i dont see how this classifies as dunking OVER howard. it's a nice dunk no doubt. but nothing mindblowing. now the travis outlaw dunk against philly. oh yeah.


Are you joking with this post? You actually rip Rudy for using his offhand to clear out a player with a huge reach/weight advantage, and then go on to praise Outlaw's slam on Carney...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kzq4ozGwoOM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kzq4ozGwoOM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Outlaw clearly used his left arm to clear out a smaller player, it's actually something Outlaw does ALOT, and your really gonna try and discount the play Rudy made while praising Outlaw when he does the exact same thing.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

^Touche.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

HAMMERHEAD said:


> http://i36.tinypic.com/mkynva.jpg


As none of the video clips were available for viewing, thanks for the post Hammerhead!


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

Jayps15 said:


> Are you joking with this post? You actually rip Rudy for using his offhand to clear out a player with a huge reach/weight advantage, and then go on to praise Outlaw's slam on Carney...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kzq4ozGwoOM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kzq4ozGwoOM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Outlaw clearly used his left arm to clear out a smaller player, it's actually something Outlaw does ALOT, and your really gonna try and discount the play Rudy made while praising Outlaw when he does the exact same thing.


Game, set and match


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

actually i'm praising outlaw because he actually dunked ON somebody, not dunked AFTER beating him to the rim. 



intruder said:


> The kid got his carreer highlight off Howard and thats that. 7 footers were made to be dunked on.


ouch. so that's going to be rudy's career highlight? im sorry.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

This is funny. What is Rudy supposed to do with his other hand, stick his finger in his nose while he's dunking? I'd like to see you guys try jumping that high with a ball in one hand, without moving your off arm. Considering his body position and trajectory to the rim, I have no doubt his left arm makes the same motion whether he's being guarded or not. And if Rudy did wipe out Howard with his left arm, that skinny dude is a lot stronger than he looks. :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

However you want to put it, in my opinion, the MOST DOMINATING big man in the NBA tried to stop Rudy from dunking. Whether he got there late or not, Rudy threw it down on him and 1! By the way he lost Kobe on the way to doing it. Stop hating and acknowledge that it was a sick play. When you continue to argue about something like this it looks bad.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jayps15 said:


> Are you joking with this post? You actually rip Rudy for using his offhand to clear out a player with a huge reach/weight advantage, and then go on to praise Outlaw's slam on Carney...
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kzq4ozGwoOM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kzq4ozGwoOM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Outlaw clearly used his left arm to clear out a smaller player, it's actually something Outlaw does ALOT, and your really gonna try and discount the play Rudy made while praising Outlaw when he does the exact same thing.


Was this in the fourth quarter? Because I've heard that Travis Outlaw is the greatest fourth quarter player alive. A PRIMARY SCORER, that one.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Was this in the fourth quarter? Because I've heard that Travis Outlaw is the greatest fourth quarter player alive. A PRIMARY SCORER, that one.


perhaps you heard about this 4th quarter bucket?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mc2vQ7biu94&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mc2vQ7biu94&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

STOMP


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

That was in front of his family, too. He had a great game; then the great finish. And then the streak began. :dancingpadlock:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

meru said:


> What I like just as much as the dunk itself is that he left Kobe in his dust, and after the dunk Bryant's shoulders slump - and he acts like it was Howard's fault!


I'm with you on most of that, Meru, but I never got the sense Bryant was blaming it on Howard. There are plenty of reasons to pile on the guy and maybe you had access to audio that I didn't, but I can't see sticking that one on him -- looks to me like he's upset with himself for gambling on the play and I'm inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt without other information.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Was this in the fourth quarter? Because I've heard that Travis Outlaw is the greatest fourth quarter player alive. A PRIMARY SCORER, that one.


Now even the community mods are mocking me for things I never said.

:smoothcriminal:

Although I'll add that earlier I pointed out that Travis is 31st in the league in 4th quarter points and is tied with Carmelo Anthony, Richard Jefferson, and other "primary scorers".


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Was this in the fourth quarter? Because I've heard that Travis Outlaw is the greatest fourth quarter player alive. A PRIMARY SCORER, that one.


haha you teal teddy bear fans are a bitter bunch.

he would immediately be your 3rd best player.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

STOMP said:


> perhaps you heard about this 4th quarter bucket?
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mc2vQ7biu94&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mc2vQ7biu94&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> STOMP


OMGZ the legend begins!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> haha you teal teddy bear fans are a bitter bunch.
> 
> he would immediately be your 3rd best player.





drexlersdad said:


> haha you teal teddy bear fans are a bitter bunch.
> 
> he would immediately be your 3rd best player.


Teddy bears...?

And no one will ever be bitter over a game-winning shot over one of the most incompetent defenders in the NBA in a meaningless December regular season game.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Teddy bears. Original. I wonder what kind of a ****fit you'd throw if I harked back to the Jailblazer era.
> 
> And no one will ever be bitter over a game-winning shot over one of the most incompetent defenders in the NBA in a meaningless December regular season game.


haha im not ashamed of the jailblazer era, i lked those teams.

although that would ALSO be quite original of YOU, if you did actually hark back, hypothetically.

and as far as meaningless games go, it's not like it was the preseason. but i guess games ARE meaningless in december if you already know there is ZERO chance of making the playoffs.

i didnt even mention the game winning shot, you brought it up.

im not the one sitting around, thinking about it over and over, obsessing over it, and compulsively re-enacting the entire sequence mentally until it works me into a arrogant rage.

to think, there is a generation of memphis fans who will never get to fully appreciate the wonder of travis outlaw, because their hearts were crushed by that very man.

as the screams of small children ascend from the cold depths of their twisting nightmares, travis outlaw will forever be their boogyman, their man of shadows.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

drexlersdad said:


> haha im not ashamed of the jailblazer era, i lked those teams.
> 
> although that would ALSO be quite original of YOU, if you did actually hark back, hypothetically.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who laughed hysterically at this?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Teddy bears. Original. I wonder what kind of a ****fit you'd throw if I harked back to the Jailblazer era.
> 
> And no one will ever be bitter over a game-winning shot over one of the most incompetent defenders in the NBA in a meaningless December regular season game.



Exhibit A of why a high post count doesn't mean a person should be a moderator.

What has happened to these boards?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> Am I the only one who laughed hysterically at this?


Nope, I did too.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> haha im not ashamed of the jailblazer era, i lked those teams.
> 
> although that would ALSO be quite original of YOU, if you did actually hark back, hypothetically.
> 
> and as far as meaningless games go, it's not like it was the preseason. but i guess games ARE meaningless in december if you already know there is *ZERO chance of making the playoffs.*


Like Portland last year. Weren't they like seven games below .500 coming into that game?

There's a reason why Blazer fans are universally disliked on this board outside of about a dozen or so who aren't rabid homers. I've never seen such an arrogant group for a team that broke even in the standings.



> i didnt even mention the game winning shot, you brought it up.
> 
> im not the one sitting around, thinking about it over and over, obsessing over it, and compulsively re-enacting the entire sequence mentally until it works me into a arrogant rage.
> 
> ...


:lol:

Ok, I'll admit this got a laugh.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

PapaG said:


> Exhibit A of why a high post count doesn't mean a person should be a moderator.
> 
> What has happened to these boards?


My post count has nothing to do with it. Thanks.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> There's a reason why Blazer fans are universally disliked on this board outside of about a dozen or so who aren't rabid homers. I've never seen such an arrogant group for a team that broke even in the standings.


It's more like the other way around. There's a handful of loud mouth fans on the Blazer forum, but for some reason people lump us together. I don't see the reason for taking a shot at Blazer fans as a whole. That was uncalled for.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> It's more like the other way around. There's a handful of loud mouth fans on the Blazer forum, but for some reason people lump us together. *I don't see the reason for taking a shot at Blazer fans as a whole. That was uncalled for*.


completely. how is this guy a mod?

STOMP


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Like Portland last year. Weren't they like seven games below .500 coming into that game?
> 
> There's a reason why Blazer fans are universally disliked on this board outside of about a dozen or so who aren't rabid homers. I've never seen such an arrogant group for a team that broke even in the standings.
> 
> ...


the whole post was meant to be a little toungue in cheek, but really man, we are just protecting our territory here. :biggrin:

that win sparked a 13 game winning streak, so i hardly call it meaningless from the blazers perspective.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> My post count has nothing to do with it. Thanks.


It must be your even tone and cool head.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

nikolokolus said:


> It must be your even tone and cool head.


Must be.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> It's more like the other way around. There's a handful of loud mouth fans on the Blazer forum, but for some reason people lump us together. *I don't see the reason for taking a shot at Blazer fans as a whole. That was uncalled for.*


Uh...read the whole sentence?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wait..high post counts DON'T mean you're a better poster?

well then why the hell did I post so much between 2003-2005?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> There's a reason why Blazer fans are universally disliked on this board outside of about a dozen or so who aren't rabid homers. I've never seen such an arrogant group for a team that broke even in the standings.


Your insult might a painful jab if it were based on fact.

But, since your insult isn't based on facts, it just comes across as a sad.

If you wish to address specific posters - well - as a moderator you should know that calling out personal insults to specific posters is verboten.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Dan said:


> wait..high post counts DON'T mean you're a better poster?
> 
> well then why the hell did I post so much between 2003-2005?


BEATS ME!:biggrin:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> There's a reason why Blazer fans are universally disliked on this board outside of about a dozen or so who aren't rabid homers. I've never seen such an arrogant group for a team that broke even in the standings.


So am I supposed to hope that I'm one of the 12? I don't see how I could interpret this as anything but a slap in the face towards Blazer fans on this forum.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> There's a reason why Blazer fans are universally disliked on this board outside of about a dozen or so who aren't rabid homers. I've never seen such an arrogant group for a team that broke even in the standings.


So am I supposed to hope that I'm one of the 12? I don't see how I could interpret this as anything but a slap in the face towards Blazer fans on this forum.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Like Portland last year. Weren't they like seven games below .500 coming into that game?
> 
> There's a reason why Blazer fans are universally disliked on this board outside of about a dozen or so who aren't rabid homers. I've never seen such an arrogant group for a team that broke even in the standings.


I think there are homers on every board on this forum. The Blazers have the most fans on these forums which translate into the most homers. I don't think that is a bad thing and I don't see that many arrogant fans compared to many of the other boards I have posted. I'm wondering how this guy is a mod with comments like this.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh I'm arrogant when it comes to the Blazers. No question about that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> Oh I'm arrogant. No question about that.


There...fixed it for ya!


----------



## ppilot (Jun 29, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> My post count has nothing to do with it. Thanks.


So you just decided to hop onto another Board and call out another fan base because.........things must be pretty boring on your boards


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ppilot said:


> So you just decided to hop onto another Board and call out another fan base because.........


Actually, I hopped on here to see Travis Outlaw's dunk and to rouse up grassroots support for my new idea -- The Fourth Quarter Hall of Fame -- where Travis Outlaw will rest assured be the first member inducted.



> things must be pretty boring on your boards


Must be.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

travis was one of OUR best 4th quarter performers. to antagonize and try and mock our fan base for thinking so, in our forum no less, is puzzling to say the least.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Actually, I hopped on here to see Travis Outlaw's dunk and to rouse up grassroots support for my new idea -- The Fourth Quarter Hall of Fame -- where Travis Outlaw will rest assured be the first member inducted.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be.


Whatever floats your boat. Most of the fans on this board are pretty realistic when it comes to Outlaw. A couple of fans made some comments about Outlaw's 4th quarter scoring abilities. If you want to try to rile up our fans by making sarcastic remarks about Outlaw, you've picked the wrong topic. I just think it's funny that a community mod would try to troll our forums.


----------

